# Visitor visa subclass 600 help?



## missus (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, I just have some few questions.
I submitted my application for the tourist visa subclass 600, with the form 1419 last August 4, 2014.
I have the needed papers like letter of invitation, my boyfriend's financial statements as he will be financing for everything while I am there, I will be staying in his parent's house where he lives so I provided its address. He is a web developer, we are both Filipinos but he grew up in Australia, so he's an Australian citizen. Its my first time traveling to Australia but we traveled together in Singapore already and I xeroxed my passport's stamps with that trip. I printed out my itinerary for our everyday activities for them and my return tickets.
What I don't have is my financial statements as I am currently staying at home while studying online. I stated there that I am staying home while studying online and just recently completed Harvard Extension School's CS50. I also gave them the official link from Harvard of the certificate I gained from finishing cs50. I did not provided any pictures of us together because I've read somewhere in a forum in this website that you might confuse the officers with those but I gave them the link to my website where they can see some of our pictures together here in the Philippines and in Singapore. Also, I'm 22 years old and he's turning 25 this August.


I just want to know how high is my chance to get a tourist visa and how long will it take for my condition. I was told that the longest time for waiting is 1 month. but I have lodged it kind of late as we just have decided it recently. So I submitted my application last August 4, 2014. a little less than 3 weeks before my flight which is on August 22, 2014.

Than you so much in advance. Its just my first time traveling alone and I might miss his birthday.  I'm going crazy waiting but its okay. I just need something that will help me get through the waiting process.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

missus said:


> Hi, I just have some few questions.
> I submitted my application for the tourist visa subclass 600, with the form 1419 last August 4, 2014.
> I have the needed papers like letter of invitation, my boyfriend's financial statements as he will be financing for everything while I am there, I will be staying in his parent's house where he lives so I provided its address. He is a web developer, we are both Filipinos but he grew up in Australia, so he's an Australian citizen. Its my first time traveling to Australia but we traveled together in Singapore already and I xeroxed my passport's stamps with that trip. I printed out my itinerary for our everyday activities for them and my return tickets.
> What I don't have is my financial statements as I am currently staying at home while studying online. I stated there that I am staying home while studying online and just recently completed Harvard Extension School's CS50. I also gave them the official link from Harvard of the certificate I gained from finishing cs50. I did not provided any pictures of us together because I've read somewhere in a forum in this website that you might confuse the officers with those but I gave them the link to my website where they can see some of our pictures together here in the Philippines and in Singapore. Also, I'm 22 years old and he's turning 25 this August.
> ...


Hi Missus
In all applications for a tourist visas from high risk countries the most important thing is to establish a good reason why you should return to your home country. 
The most common supporting evidence is a job to return to and evidence of owning property. It appears from what you have said you don't have such evidence. 
Evidence of other travel is an advantage , so your trip to Singapore may help, although as you don't need a visa to go there I am not sure how much weight it will carry.
Unfortunately for you young single females are treated with suspicion and it has been difficult for them to obtain a tourist visa. I know all about this as my wife has tried a number of times to invite her god daughters etc. Without any success. 
Do you have any close family in Australia, siblings our auntie or uncle? They could sponsor you for a family visit.
You should not have long to wait as my brother in laws visa to visit us last Xmas only took 7 days.
It is never wise to book airline tickets until you have obtained the required visa as a refund may not be readily forthcoming.
Good luck anyway sometimes you can get lucky!


----------



## missus (Mar 31, 2014)

*clarifications of proof of returning back home*



aussiesteve said:


> Hi Missus
> In all applications for a tourist visas from high risk countries the most important thing is to establish a good reason why you should return to your home country.
> The most common supporting evidence is a job to return to and evidence of owning property. It appears from what you have said you don't have such evidence.
> Evidence of other travel is an advantage , so your trip to Singapore may help, although as you don't need a visa to go there I am not sure how much weight it will carry.
> ...


Hi Aussiesteve,
Thanks. 
Yes, I know about that high risk thing and about young single female traveling that's also why I wanted to know if they actually bother going through the details you are giving them one by one. Its actually why I am worried that the visa might not get approved because I have no job to come back to or school or property so we booked the tickets and the itinerary. Plus I have also included the scanned image of his passport and driver's license for a clearer view of his identity. Because from what I read and asked with the inquiry before I applied, they just need a proof that I am going back to the Philippines on the date that I have given. And I've read in one of the discussion/thread here that a return ticket is also a good proof. Now, I'm a bit confused about it.

Anybody can clarify this out?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

missus said:


> Hi Aussiesteve,
> Thanks.
> Yes, I know about that high risk thing and about young single female traveling that's also why I wanted to know if they actually bother going through the details you are giving them one by one. Its actually why I am worried that the visa might not get approved because I have no job to come back to or school or property so we booked the tickets and the itinerary. Plus I have also included the scanned image of his passport and driver's license for a clearer view of his identity. Because from what I read and asked with the inquiry before I applied, they just need a proof that I am going back to the Philippines on the date that I have given. And I've read in one of the discussion/thread here that a return ticket is also a good proof. Now, I'm a bit confused about it.
> 
> Anybody can clarify this out?


Hi Missus
Without being too mean about it, they would never even let you into Australia without a return ticket so that unfortunately is irrelevant.
The decision is based on a demonstrated compelling reason to return and a failure to provide that compelling reason usually results in a refusal of a visa. I say usually because I do know of a couple of rare cases where someone was granted a Visa. Maybe you may be as fortunate.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Rare chance*



missus said:


> Hi, I just have some few questions.
> I submitted my application for the tourist visa subclass 600, with the form 1419 last August 4, 2014.
> I have the needed papers like letter of invitation, my boyfriend's financial statements as he will be financing for everything while I am there, I will be staying in his parent's house where he lives so I provided its address. He is a web developer, we are both Filipinos but he grew up in Australia, so he's an Australian citizen. Its my first time traveling to Australia but we traveled together in Singapore already and I xeroxed my passport's stamps with that trip. I printed out my itinerary for our everyday activities for them and my return tickets.
> What I don't have is my financial statements as I am currently staying at home while studying online. I stated there that I am staying home while studying online and just recently completed Harvard Extension School's CS50. I also gave them the official link from Harvard of the certificate I gained from finishing cs50. I did not provided any pictures of us together because I've read somewhere in a forum in this website that you might confuse the officers with those but I gave them the link to my website where they can see some of our pictures together here in the Philippines and in Singapore. Also, I'm 22 years old and he's turning 25 this August.
> ...


Dear Missus,

In support of your questions regarding visitor visa to Australia, kindly read the quote bellow of a visitor visa refusal letter from Australian High Commission in one of high risk countries.

*"Whilst I have considered the evidence provided in your application, I am not convinced you intend a
genuine business visit to Australia or have a strong enough need for the intended travel. Why you need
to travel to Australia for this business purpose has not been explained in the application. I find it
unusual that you are paying for work related travel yourself. You bank statement has been poorly
maintained. You have not supplied evidence of any international travel.
In coming to my decision I gave weight to your business background; purpose of visit as well as
factors on your personal and economic circumstances; your immigration and international travel
history; the economic and environmental factors in your country of usual residence and how these may
induce you not to return, as well as how they may act as an incentive for you not to depart Australia if
granted a visa."*

Hope this will make bold the points of aussiesteve and will help you.
Wish you success.
Hassan


----------



## missus (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Hassan,

I'm not sure how the business relates to me at all.

His invitation letter says he wants me to come there for his birthday, we have a full planned itinerary, as well as proof he can support me there for the entire holiday. 

We'll see within the next week what they say, if I don't have confirmation 3-4 days before I'm due to flight I will move the flights forward


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Sorry.*



missus said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> I'm not sure how the business relates to me at all.
> 
> ...


Hello Missus,

I know part of the quotation is not relevant to your case. But there are something that are relevant to all temporary visas except that one of Partner 309.

I wanted you to look at the factors that DIBP considers when it comes to visa grant. For example, your socioeconomic backround, the assets that you own in your country, your international travel history, and the purpose of the visit that you intend to do. as the quote below in the earlier quote which is relevant to short stay visas like family visit, business visit etc.

*"In coming to my decision I gave weight to your business background; purpose of visit as well as factors on your personal and economic circumstances; your immigration and international travel history; the economic and environmental factors in your country of usual residence and how these may induce you not to return, as well as how they may act as an incentive for you not to depart Australia if
granted a visa."*

All high risk countries are common in visa refusal due to all the factors mentioned above.

Best wishes.
Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Missus,

Kindly let's know about the outcome of your application as that will give us more information on DIBP behavior.

Best of luck.
Hassan


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

A return ticket isn't proof that you'll actually use it and return to your home country. That's why they usually look for more concrete facts, such as you owning property (that you wouldn't walk away from), or a letter from an employer stating you have a steady job and you've been provided XX weeks of holidays before you will be returning, etc.

All you can do now is wait for a decision and hope it's in your favour.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Hi there!


The others have made good points about providing ties to your country; however, I would like to share my experience.

I am a national of a high risk country but currently work in the US and I am also older than you. I didn't provide bank statements because I have very little funds and my partner was financing my entire trip



I applied for a visitor visa back in June and was granted without a no further stay clause.

.

I wrote an extensive cover letter explaining why the trip was necessary which was focused on my relationship with my partner (meeting his family etc and deciding if we are compatible enough to pursue a more serious relationship.). I also provided pictures of us. 

I should add that I have had international travel experience, so I photocopied all the pages of my passport that had visas and immigration stamps.

My partner submitted tax documents, bank statements and mortgage statements as well as cover letter.

Look carefully at your situation and see if you can find any ties to your country. Make reference to close family ties.
Make reference to anything that suggests that you are financially comfortable in your country. Do you own a car for example?


Remember that you can upload documents until the day they make a decision on the visa. 

All the best.


----------



## missus (Mar 31, 2014)

*I might just be lucky*

Just recieved this today from vfs.

*Your Passport Status
Processed application is ready for collection at the Australia Visa Application Centre on 18/08/2014.Applicants may collect their documents during the collection hour by providing the original visa payment receipt and original ID. A representative is also required to bring an authorisation letter and the copy of the applicant's ID.*


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Wish positive outcome*



missus said:


> Just recieved this today from vfs.
> 
> *Your Passport Status
> Processed application is ready for collection at the Australia Visa Application Centre on 18/08/2014.Applicants may collect their documents during the collection hour by providing the original visa payment receipt and original ID. A representative is also required to bring an authorisation letter and the copy of the applicant's ID.*


Dear Missus,

I pray to God that the result is positive one.

Kindly share the outcome with us right here.

Wish you success for your visa
Hassan


----------



## NXM23H (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello, 

I have a similar query so I thought maybe I should ask here rather than creating a new thread. I met a girl on-line (dating website) and we have got along well. She is from Philippines. 

Now we want to know each other better and I would like to invite her to Australia. I am planning to apply for a visa on her behalf but I have just realised that I cannot sponsor her (for Subclass 600) as she is not my relative. 

What is the best option in this case, if I wish to invite her to Australia?

If she applies for an unsponsored tourist visa I have a hunch it would be rejected as she won’t be able to prove sufficient financial resources. 

Also, few years back I had sponsored my parents for a tourist visa, they actually never came. Does, this affect my case in case I am able to sponsor her.

If it helps, I may add that I work fulltime and earn over $200K per annum.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

NXM23H said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a similar query so I thought maybe I should ask here rather than creating a new thread. I met a girl on-line (dating website) and we have got along well. She is from Philippines.
> 
> ...


Hi NXM23H
Your hunch is right without overwhelming proof that she has ties that will guarantee that she will return to the Philippines there is very little chance she would be granted a visa.Does she have any relatives here? Maybe they could sponsor her and you pay for the bond if one is required.
I would suggest you go to the Philippines, or Singapore or Hong Kong ( she won't need a visa to go there) and meet her in person , the decide if you wish to proceed further.


----------



## NXM23H (Aug 19, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi NXM23H
> Your hunch is right without overwhelming proof that she has ties that will guarantee that she will return to the Philippines there is very little chance she would be granted a visa.Does she have any relatives here? Maybe they could sponsor her and you pay for the bond if one is required.
> I would suggest you go to the Philippines, or Singapore or Hong Kong ( she won't need a visa to go there) and meet her in person , the decide if you wish to proceed further.


That is exactly the problem mate. I cannot visit her(I am a corporate slave)

She does not have anyone in Australia. Are there any other(even expensive) alternatives.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

NXM23H said:


> That is exactly the problem mate. I cannot visit her(I am a corporate slave)
> 
> She does not have anyone in Australia. Are there any other(even expensive) alternatives.


Well if money isn't a problem, get her to put in an application and see how it goes. The worse thing that happens would be that you loose the application fee!
Don't forget to write an invitation letter yourself, stating you will cover all her costs.
Who knows you may get lucky!


----------



## missus (Mar 31, 2014)

*I might be really lucky*

I am granted a visitor visa for 3 months with the conditions of no further stay, no work, and max 3 months study.  I've no words to say. I'm just so happy!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



missus said:


> I am granted a visitor visa for 3 months with the conditions of no further stay, no work, and max 3 months study.  I've no words to say. I'm just so happy!


*Congratulations!!! Have a wonderful time in Australia 
Thanks for sharing the happy news with us.

Kind Regards,
Becky*


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Big congratulation to you !!!!!*



missus said:


> I am granted a visitor visa for 3 months with the conditions of no further stay, no work, and max 3 months study.  I've no words to say. I'm just so happy!


Dear Missus,

Big congratulation for your visa gran !!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a nice visit and happy life with your boyfriend.

Kindly give us all that you included in your application, the number of days that you have been waiting, interview or not?

Thanks for sharing the better part of the Aus Immi with us.

Hassan


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Missus,

I wanted to know please the forms you filled, you indicated that you filled form 1419 which is sponsor's form. It is suppose to be filled by your sponsor. Who filled this? your boyfriend?
Which application form did you fill as an applicant?
What are the other documentation and evidence did you include?


Happy to ask those infor as I am interested in this visa.

Hassan


----------



## missus (Mar 31, 2014)

*Thank you*

First I'd like to thank all of you for the replies. For the documents that I have submitted please see the first page, first post of this thread. 

Also I would like to clear about the conditions of my visa. The conditions are:
8101 = no wok
8201 = no study for more than 3 months.
The no further stay is not indicated in the conditions included in my visa.

@Hassali.abdi
Hi,
I posted the things you need to know in my first post in this thread. Kindly look for it in page 1 of this thread. I submitted the papers August 4. Then got the notification that my document is ready for pick up yesterday, August 18. Without an interview. And I've just
1419 form should be filled up by the applicant. Having said that, I filled the 1419 form because I am the applicant.
I applied and granted for a Visitor Visa (Subclass 600).
I didn't put any documents other than the letter, his statements, and my website which has our pictures and stuff about us and about myself.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

missus said:


> First I'd like to thank all of you for the replies. For the documents that I have submitted please see the first page, first post of this thread.
> 
> Also I would like to clear about the conditions of my visa. The conditions are:
> 8101 = no wok
> ...


Thanks for providing us the important information.

I am grateful for that in deed.

Take care in Aust and keep the conditions of your visa for your to get simply any other visa you will apply in the future.

Happy visit for you.

Hassan


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Congrats !!!

I had the same luck! Spent 2 whole months with SO!!! 


Enjoy Australia!!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

missus said:


> First I'd like to thank all of you for the replies. For the documents that I have submitted please see the first page, first post of this thread.
> 
> Also I would like to clear about the conditions of my visa. The conditions are:
> 8101 = no wok
> ...


Congrats Missus
It proves sometimes you can get lucky
. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## missus (Mar 31, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Congrats Missus
> It proves sometimes you can get lucky
> . Enjoy your trip!


Thanks everyone !

I don't think I mentioned, my boyfriend was born in Manila (Full Filipino), but grew up in Australia (moved there when he was 2), so I'm not sure how much of a factor that played. It says place of birth in his passport: Manila.

Also he's 25 and I'm 22 and we're doing a lot in common, have websites / a lot of info about us online, so I'm thinking this may have contributed quite a bit.


----------

